# AuSable



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Hows the steel fishing?


----------



## RiverRanger (Aug 23, 2006)

What steel?


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

RiverRanger said:


> What steel?


Yeah, we don't have steelhead on this side; go to the West is best side bro.


----------



## WorkHardFishHard (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks for the update


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

I was up there this weekend and fished for a bit, mainly because the river I wanted to fish was blown. Good amount of fish up on the beds....where the bulk of them were being targeted. Saw a couple landed, pretty damn sure they were fouled. Also talked to a few people who said "well I hooked a few..."


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

mrjimspeaks said:


> I was up there this weekend and fished for a bit, mainly because the river I wanted to fish was blown. Good amount of fish up on the beds....where the bulk of them were being targeted. Saw a couple landed, pretty damn sure they were fouled. Also talked to a few people who said "well I hooked a few..."


Did ya get to see the part-time, pro staffers at the HB's? Hilarious how cocky some of those clowns get, when all they're doing is ripping spawning fish off beds. I don't care if one fishes gravel at all, but don't brag and run your yap about how awesome you are when you only show up during gravel season...

Sucks the go to trib was high; I imagine she's much further along than the Big A.


----------



## open road (Jul 9, 2007)

:shhh: Thank God for the HB. It keeps the pro's occupied so they don't start noticing the rest of the A ....and begin thinking!


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

Some real aholes at the high banks yesterday. I hate it there but the "fishing crew" (4 people) I came with all wanted to go there I hated every bit of fishing the spawn and have no intentions of going back for any raking! !

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oldrank (Dec 5, 2006)

We put a few in the net.. bite was horrible n lots of nasty fish.. glad to say ive never fished the highbanks..


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Did ya get to see the part-time, pro staffers at the HB's? Hilarious how cocky some of those clowns get, when all they're doing is ripping spawning fish off beds. I don't care if one fishes gravel at all, but don't brag and run your yap about how awesome you are when you only show up during gravel season...
> 
> Sucks the go to trib was high; I imagine she's much further along than the Big A.


I had my fill of yahoos around the Dam, thought about checking HB to watch the show. Already heard from multiple people what was going on there. Spoke with a guy at Tony's Tacos (yea they're open!) who said he's up every weekend and didn't manage any fish this last one.


----------



## tcriver (Nov 3, 2008)

mrjimspeaks said:


> I was up there this weekend and fished for a bit, mainly because the river I wanted to fish was blown. Good amount of fish up on the beds....where the bulk of them were being targeted. Saw a couple landed, pretty damn sure they were fouled. Also talked to a few people who said "well I hooked a few..."


should of fished that river that was flooded jim,went there sunday,fish everywhere,no one was there


----------



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

tcriver said:


> should of fished that river that was flooded jim,went there sunday,fish everywhere,no one was there


I would've, it looked like it had fallen nicely since I checked it on Friday when I drove over Sun.....still thought about it. I got an awful head cold Sat. night; the drive home was nasty...Good to hear your fishing again Tim. I think I'm most likely done until the fall.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

Jayvelaz1130 said:


> Some real aholes at the high banks yesterday. I hate it there but the "fishing crew" (4 people) I came with all wanted to go there I hated every bit of fishing the spawn and have no intentions of going back for any raking! !
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I've had some good days running smaller bags or crawlers _around_ the gravel. There are some nice dark water lies that can be money during spawning activity; fish like it's fall. Waxies can be good as well...


----------

